# BMC Two Stroke alternative?



## snacksattack (Jan 8, 2020)

I like the idea of the BMC 2 stroke but few things turn me; the carbon model uses a proprietary seat post; tire clearance is lacking; and I prefer steel hardtails. Is there a bike like the Two Stroke but in steel with clearance for at least 29x2.45? I want something I can ride blue and xc black trails but also bikepack with(top tube mount would be plus). I assume the Two stroke max is 120mm of travel without being considered over forked correct? I probably wont run more than 110mm but nice to know if it can do 120mm. My budget is about $2000, which is what a carbon Two Stroke starts at. Not looking for anything too heavy either, saps energy out of my knees.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

So what is it that you LIKE about the twostroke? It doesn't really sound like your kind of bike.


----------



## snacksattack (Jan 8, 2020)

I like the geo, the looks, weight, and the price(2.2k for base carbon model and 1.2k for the base alloy). My only real reservation is tire clearance, which at 2.25 max is lacking a little vs some of the competition, which fit 2.4-2.5 but are older geo xc bikes. I'm also a steel fan, but I noticed the aluminum model works even better for my budget, which allows room to swap wheelset from the Alex stuff to Stans or Easton. Side note 23mm internal stock rims are narrow compared to 25mm some gravel bikes come with stock now. What's the deal there?


----------



## snacksattack (Jan 8, 2020)

Spot Rocker steel and carbon comes close in my search as does the Yeti ARC.


----------



## justriddinalog (Sep 8, 2020)

snacksattack said:


> Spot Rocker steel and carbon comes close in my search as does the Yeti ARC.


I have a carbon rocker, very nice bike. It is way out of the budget you listed. Steel bikes are going to be 2-4 pounds heavier than a carbon equivalent.


----------



## snacksattack (Jan 8, 2020)

That would be okay with me as I am not an xc racer but rider looking for a more modern ht. Can't seem to find a Spot rocker steel in the used market ARC is more than I rather spend and the Polygon xc carbon ht while price is right, can't fit larger than 2.35 and living where i live 27.5x2.8 or 29x2.5 is the min. I have a lot of hard rock and sand in the southwest here. I can always save up a few months for lighter alloy wheels and one of the more affordable ti bars my friend is selling cause his husband didn't like the sweep for his size. His loss my gain.


----------

